# question for the feedees



## jack (Aug 18, 2007)

What do you love about fat/why do you want to be fatter?

Subquestion: do you have a specific weight/size you feel is the "right" size, for you, or generally?


----------



## Ivy (Aug 18, 2007)

jack said:


> What do you love about fat/why do you want to be fatter?



I like how it feels, moves, and looks. But mostly I like being fat and getting fatter because it makes me feel sexy. I feel like I will look even better with some added weight. And when I am gaining I feel like I am at my sexiest.

I have a pretty high sex drive to being with, but when I am gaining it increases 10 fold. And I've noticed that the bigger I am, the sexier and more aroused I am in general.. So, uh, I guess that is a perk too. 



jack said:


> Subquestion: do you have a specific weight/size you feel is the "right" size, for you, or generally?



I have an image of what I'd like to be in my head, but I have no ideal number.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 18, 2007)

what do i like about being fat? everything! where do i start?

i hope this doesn't sound too eager, but believe me when i tell you it's an incredible thrill to feel how soft i am in places where most of my friends aren't. i love sitting down and watching my thighs spill all over the seat. being fat and naked at the same time is awesome, too. i like to watch my belly change it's shape everytime i shift in a different direction. i love sitting next to my boyfriend and having him use my hipfat as an arm rest. it's an incredible turn on to me.

i have fun wiggling (and sometimes ripping :x) my way in and out of clothes that used to fit. it's exciting for me to weigh or measure myself and find new pounds. more for me to play with!

i love the way certain clothes cling to my curves. it makes me feel extremely sexy and good about myself. in a weird way, it's almost powerful feeling so big. i don't necessarily get off on this power rush, but it's a nice feeling.

as far as gaining goals go, i can realistically see myself in the 350-400 range. i wouldn't stop when i got there, it's just the sort of weight i can see accumulating over the next few years (i'm just over 220 now). physically, i would like my face to get fatter... more chins and super chubby cheeks pls. my arms are kinda skinny, i wouldn't mind hamming those up a bit at all. i'm really pleased with my belly lately... both my rolls are starting to hang with a third one becoming more and more noticable all the time  i'm excited to see what happens in the next few months. and of course, my entire bottom half i need even wider (even though it's bigger than the rest of me already... i want suppperr wide hips)!

i hope that answers your question


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Aug 18, 2007)

troubadours said:


> what do i like about being fat? everything! where do i start?
> 
> i hope this doesn't sound too eager, but believe me when i tell you it's an incredible thrill to feel how soft i am in places where most of my friends aren't. i love sitting down and watching my thighs spill all over the seat. being fat and naked at the same time is awesome, too. i like to watch my belly change it's shape everytime i shift in a different direction. i love sitting next to my boyfriend and having him use my hipfat as an arm rest. it's an incredible turn on to me.
> 
> ...



i wish my gf had the same mentality...but my GOODNESS that was a marvelous answer.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 18, 2007)

troubadours said:


> believe me when i tell you it's an incredible thrill to feel how soft i am in places where most of my friends aren't.


 
Im going to agree. I love feeling the super soft parts of my body, mostly my belly. My Hips to thighs is a smooth part that I find soothing. I like cuddling up to pillows or a body and its like everything can just form fit. 
I love that most big people I know, like me, are incredibly buoyant in water too. I won't drown. And if I ever get stranded on a desert island, I will survive the longest.


----------



## Wheazz (Aug 18, 2007)

troubadours said:


> what do i like about being fat? everything! where do i start?
> 
> i hope this doesn't sound too eager, but believe me when i tell you it's an incredible thrill to feel how soft i am in places where most of my friends aren't. i love sitting down and watching my thighs spill all over the seat. being fat and naked at the same time is awesome, too. i like to watch my belly change it's shape everytime i shift in a different direction. i love sitting next to my boyfriend and having him use my hipfat as an arm rest. it's an incredible turn on to me.
> 
> ...



You, my dear, have passes the class, the test, the exam, and everything else you could possibly pass with that anwser. Especially the bit about "suppperr wide hips"  Brilliant mentality, I must say, too bad its' rare to find in women.


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 18, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i hope this doesn't sound too eager, but believe me when i tell you it's an incredible thrill to feel how soft i am in places where most of my friends aren't. i love sitting down and watching my thighs spill all over the seat. being fat and naked at the same time is awesome, too. i like to watch my belly change it's shape everytime i shift in a different direction. i love sitting next to my boyfriend and having him use my hipfat as an arm rest. it's an incredible turn on to me...



No, doesn't sound too eager at all!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I love that most big people I know, like me, are incredibly buoyant in water too. I won't drown. And if I ever get stranded on a desert island, I will survive the longest.



so true! good point


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 18, 2007)

Okie, firstly, I've already kind of answered this question: here.

Also:
*What do you like about gaining?*


> Well, part of it is the added weight--which feels quite nice in and of itself. Part of it is that I like being bigger, rounder, more, as I mentioned before---and essentially I just really like being all curves and softness. I like how it looks and how it feels (both TO me and AGAINST another person). Also, I like the freedom to eat what I like without worrying about it.



*What do you like about the added weight and weight in general?*


> It feels nice. With the way I'm shaped, the bulk of my weight is in my stomach and it sits there weighing on my pelvis feeling quite nice most all of the time. Not that I walk around turned on by it 24/7, but the added weight does improve the overall sensation of arousal. Additionally, and probably more importantly for me, it looks good. The added weight adds curves and folds and lines that I wouldn't otherwise have. I enjoy them.



*What is your goal weight?*


> I don't really have a goal weight in mind. I will keep gaining until/unless the discomfort of gaining outweighs the joys of it.



(I know a lot of this is just me repeating myself; I'm sorry for that.)


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 19, 2007)

Not being a feedee, I can't answer this myself, but it seems to me that at least part of the fun of getting fatter is:

1. You get to eat all you want;

2. If you have a feeder, you get to see his(her) reaction to your gain.

Can anyone elaborate?

--Dr. Feeder


----------



## Ivy (Aug 19, 2007)

DrFeeder said:


> Not being a feedee, I can't answer this myself, but it seems to me that at least part of the fun of getting fatter is:
> 
> 1. You get to eat all you want;
> 
> ...



Well, eating all you want of whatever you want is definitely nice but in my case isn't part of my motivation or enjoyment in gaining at all. Even when I am not gaining I eat what ever I want whenever I want. When I'm gaining, I'm eating whatever I want whenever I want and then a whole lot more that I am eating to help pile on the pounds. I guess if I was someone who watched what I ate before deciding to gain this might be a much bigger perk to me, but that isn't the case. 

As for the second part, I've never really had a feeder/boyfriend who really strong reaction to my gains.. They will make comments about it, and I know that they like it.. But never enough so that it is part of my motivation to gain. So, I guess I can't really comment on that part. 

When I am gaining it really is all about me and how I feel about it. I'm doing it because it's something that turns me on and makes me feel sexy. Ideally, I'd prefer to be with someone who enjoys helping me gain and enjoying my growing body, but if he doesn't, that is fine too. I'm still going to keep gaining because that is what I want.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 19, 2007)

Today I went to a diner with some of my chior mates. We were trying to grab brunch before our concert and we waited over 45 minutes for our orders. By the time they came we were standing up to leave and were late for our call but we got doggie bags and rushed for the car. I was lagging behind by a few feet and could see my lithe friends moving along just ahead. I watched them go and then turned my head just in time to catch my reflection in a shop window and was astonished and how vastly different my movements were. I was wearing a tank top and shorts and EVERYTHING on my body was wobbling. My arms, my belly, my backside, my back. I realized that it's not so much the weight itself that slows me down but more the combersome movements of all my soft jiggly padding. I stopped and was still moving. It took a second or two before my entire body came to a complete halt as I stood at the crosswalk waiting for the light to change. 

While my friends moves were neat and quick mine to me seemed frenzied, rhythmic. It was almost like a moving celebration to my eye, the only way I can explain it. Not that their bodies aren't beautiful, I clearly think that they are. My body just appears to me to have a perpetual sensuality to it that the others don't have. I was dressed the same as the others yet my body represents more of what is forbidden and I like that. It's like being blessed with something special that my soul was designed to carry.

And then there's the libido stuff like Ivy said.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 19, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Today I went to a diner with some of my chior mates. We were trying to grab brunch before our concert and we waited over 45 minutes for our orders. By the time they came we were standing up to leave and were late for our call but we got doggie bags and rushed for the car. I was lagging behind by a few feet and could see my lithe friends moving along just ahead. I watched them go and then turned my head just in time to catch my reflection in a shop window and was astonished and how vastly different my movements were. I was wearing a tank top and shorts and EVERYTHING on my body was wobbling. My arms, my belly, my backside, my back. I realized that it's not so much the weight itself that slows me down but more the combersome movements of all my soft jiggly padding. I stopped and was still moving. It took a second or two before my entire body came to a complete halt as I stood at the crosswalk waiting for the light to change.
> 
> While my friends moves were neat and quick mine to me seemed frenzied, rhythmic. It was almost like a moving celebration to my eye, the only way I can explain it. Not that their bodies aren't beautiful, I clearly think that they are. My body just appears to me to have a perpetual sensuality to it that the others don't have. I was dressed the same as the others yet my body represents more of what is forbidden and I like that. It's like being blessed with something special that my soul was designed to carry.
> 
> And then there's the libido stuff like Ivy said.



deeeeeep .


----------



## Tychondarova (Aug 23, 2007)

troubadours said:


> what do i like about being fat? everything! where do i start?
> 
> i hope this doesn't sound too eager, but believe me when i tell you it's an incredible thrill to feel how soft i am in places where most of my friends aren't. i love sitting down and watching my thighs spill all over the seat. being fat and naked at the same time is awesome, too. i like to watch my belly change it's shape everytime i shift in a different direction. i love sitting next to my boyfriend and having him use my hipfat as an arm rest. it's an incredible turn on to me.
> 
> ...



Sweet Jesus....

-Ty


----------



## JustMe (Aug 24, 2007)

jack said:


> What do you love about fat/why do you want to be fatter?
> 
> Subquestion: do you have a specific weight/size you feel is the "right" size, for you, or generally?



What do I love about fat? Well I like the way in looks in others, most of the time. Especially when it's someone that takes care of themselves. I have pefrences within that for myself, but in general I'll gladly look and appreciate it!

What do I love about fat? -In me? Well, one of those people who always wanted to be fat. I disctinly remember being harrassed by my parents at an early age for voicing it at all. Not in a good way either. They more or less related it to me wanting to be taller... yeah whatever. Concern for the kid maybe, not sure. So anyways, years upon years later I just realized this is what I like and I'll just damn shut up till I can get away from the BS. That's what I did. Ta da... heh.

So, I just like fat. Going from 130 to 180 within two years. I can't say anything bad about it at all. It's everything I expected and then some. I have always like the smooth round skin, soft, plush, and the way it moves... just right though. My pefrences though are not extra folds (rectrivite clothing or whatever your cause is), excess skin (too much shift in weight or loss of), and not too jiggly. That one thread still stick in my head "rubber jello". Has to be like that, jello+ not perffered. Anyways I like how it feels to have now too. I'm somehwat a pear guy or just even, definitely not apple, and glad for it.

Until I get into a computer career that I'm seeking. I would like to be in the 200-250 range. After some years and everything is looking good to great. I'll start the weight gain from wherever I am. This is unless of course I find someone, you never know. To me gianing weight isn't fast food and all, eat good food and be healthy... it's not cheap. So, I'd like to be at least 'comfortable' as I put it, in life. Before I begin.

Life sucks like that. So one day, hopefully the sooner the better, after all this work and planning I will work on being huge. I believe a good 500 may be right for be in the end. I like to keep studying  pics till then. What looks good on others and what might look good on me. Since I believe fat is somewhat plyable to how you spend most of your time (posture) laying, standing, sitting, and clothing... I will have some say at least where my genes places it, how it will look.

So I'm a FA/Wannabe Fatee (Not Feedee, but get into that sometime).

HAHA! I wrote too much.

PS: I love reading Ivy's replies in many threads. She always seems to hit the right answers for me. Well, minus the huge sex drive parts she throws in. Tee hee.


----------



## Tychondarova (Aug 25, 2007)

I think the part I enjoy the most is getting to eat everything, but also I really like being sort of round. I'm no feedee, nor would I consider myself "fat", but I did go from about 160 to 200 in about 2 years, so I have some chub on me now, and it's all in my ass. This girlfriend of mine (who is a big girl herself) always makes fun of it, earning me the sobriquet "Jellobuns". And that's half the fun in itself 

There is something very sexy about being fat as well. It's sort of a guilty pleasure.

-Ty


----------



## newlylarge (Aug 28, 2007)

This is an interesting question for me to address because my fairly recent weight gain (from having always been rather lean all my life) was at the request of my girlfriend. After we had been dating for a few weeks, I gained a few pounds unintentionally and she discovered that she really liked it. She found that she was a bit of an FFA. So as I gained, with her encouragement and "assistance" (which I suppose makes me a feedee in the "least extreme" sense, but not in the way that many use the term) much of my enjoyment related to my "fattening-up" arose from the pleasure that it gave my girlfriend.

However, I did discover that I like some aspects of being fat aside from my girlfriend's reaction. I have always been into weight-lifting and, in that context, the goal is often to"get bigger." Of course, that was from adding muscle, but I was surprised to find that getting bigger from added fatness also held a similar appeal. I now find that my generally larger body (which is now a bit "puffed-up" and rounded all over) gives a satisfying feeling of "taking up space."

Even my belly, which is the one part of me that became MUCH larger than I had been before, provides this feeling even more so. It somehow feels good now that my middle has become so large and round such that it sticks well out in front and is rather wide. The front of my protruding belly literally precedes me as I walk down the street. It is as if it announces, "Make way! Here I come."  

Finally, I agree with Tychondarova that there is also something sexy about being fat and it is a bit of a guilty pleasure. This part does relate to my girlfriend's feelings about my weight, but it certainly makes one feel sexy to have one's significant other driven so wild by one's fatness. During moments of intimacy, I find that now being fat, soft, rounded, and large makes for a more "pleasurable" experience as it gives my girlfriend so much more of me to "play with." She particularly enjoyed my new "softness" when we shared a shower. As the saying goes, "There is now more of me to love." :smitten: 

As for the "guilty pleasure" part, I suppose it is knowing that being fat is not SUPPOSED to be sexy (according to mainstream society), but in fact, it IS sexy in the eyes of many. I never strayed from my FFA girlfriend, but I do admit to feeling a guilty pleasure when I would catch another woman sneaking glances at me in what appeared to be an admiring manner. Because I had been rather lean so recently, it is fairly easy to tell when a woman's interest appears to relate to my newly gained weight. A dead giveaway is when they seem to be focused on my now rotund belly.


----------



## Gaining Goddess (Aug 28, 2007)

Weight Gain makes me feel sensual, sexy and desirable. I love they way it feels to the touch and at times find myself carressing it without even knowing....it is comforting, soft and always puts a smile on my face when I play with it. I love how when I walk, my fat jiggles and vibrates - sending little waves of happiness from one part of my body to another - of coarse I get these feelings from other things besides walking as well  Then there is the eating part of it - I love to taste and feel textures as well as the full-filling sensation of a glorious stuffed belly, and the thought of what the delicious foods are doing to my body. It affects me emotionally as well....when I eat and look at myself I feel flirty and excited, kind of like a visit to the spa makes you feel refreshed and rejuvinated. It really is a difficult feeling to explain......... Eating to me is like foreplay and the gain is orgasmic...lol 

I have found lately that I am also an FA - as I love to cuddle up with my fat girlfriends and feel all of their luscious softness against me too!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 28, 2007)

Gaining Goddess said:


> I have found lately that I am also an FA - as I love to cuddle up with my fat girlfriends and feel all of their luscious softness against me too!!



So that would make you an FFA?


----------



## Gaining Goddess (Aug 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> So that would make you an FFA?



I would bet on it...lol.


----------



## growingman (Aug 29, 2007)

I am not in a relationship right now but when I am with a woman feeder I think it is knowing that she wants to stuff me to my limits and that she wants to make me fatter that attracts me. It is completely sexual, sensual, and very intimate. I love to see the passion in her eyes and feel her touch as she feeds me and watches me grow fuller and bigger. I suppose there is something about her pushing and in a sense dominating that communicates her pleasure and emotion. I really enjoy pleasing her too, so my growth really depends a lot on what she wants although I don't want to get to the point of giving up sex. Anyway, as I write I am trying to understand it myself.


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 5, 2007)

Sensual, Electrifying and Liberating.
Especially when finding out or discovering a love of favorite food, enjoying it thoroughly and bloating/bulging from it unapologetically.
Knowing it was repressed inside for so long, as I could not, did not want to picture myself fat as opposed to those ex-dates/gfs I were dating.
Enjoying the attention (pos. and neg.) from all types and feel lost in that 'our own world' feeling that others cannot truly grasp or comprehend.


----------



## krystalltuerme (Sep 5, 2007)

I think I finally figured out why I like it when BBWs talk about how much they love their bodies. I think it has to do with the fact that they're enjoying their own bodies as much as I enjoy their bodies. So, seeing them love on themselves just makes me want to love on them more....which hopefully will make them love themselves even more, and so forth.


----------



## Emy (Sep 6, 2007)

troubadours said:


> what do i like about being fat? everything! where do i start?
> 
> i hope this doesn't sound too eager, but believe me when i tell you it's an incredible thrill to feel how soft i am in places where most of my friends aren't. i love sitting down and watching my thighs spill all over the seat. being fat and naked at the same time is awesome, too. i like to watch my belly change it's shape everytime i shift in a different direction. i love sitting next to my boyfriend and having him use my hipfat as an arm rest. it's an incredible turn on to me.
> 
> ...



I couldn't have answered that better myself!


----------

